# Gracie (1 year) doesn't like other dogs! Help!!



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm not sure what to do. . . Gracie LOVES her litter mate (sister) Roxie. She ranks very high on Gracie's list. Probably even above me or any other family member. They get together regularly and always have. They play non-stop when they are together.

Last Friday, Roxie and Kody (Gracie's Brother from the same litter) came over. We were celebrating their birthday together. They had not seen Kody since last November. Roxie immediately began playing with Kody, but Gracie just stayed near me. We let Gracie sniff Kody so she would know they were related. Kody was the cutest, sweetest thing ever and kept trying to play with her. Gracie growled and even acted like she was going after him until I got after her. I didn't "coddle "her because I didn't want to send her to wrong message. She needed to feel safe because I was confident. She is suspicious of all dogs no matter where we are. But when they get near - she turns into a coward and tries to hide behind my feet or run as far as she can away from them on the leash. But since Kody was of similar size and he was taking her favorite thing ever (Roxie) - Gracie got jealous. Maybe she was protecting me as well. Do you think it was worse because it was her territory? She NEVER warmed up over the course of about 3 hours.

I guess I haven't seeked opportunities to socialize her with other dogs. She was a bit funny about people and practically overnight got 100% better. She warms up to people very fast now and actually seeks their friendship. Now, I have the dog problem. Can someone help and give me ideas. I need to go to a dog park, but I'm not sure how I can "force" her out there to begin sniffing and playing with the other dogs. I don't like her being aggressive to other dogs either. I have no tolerance for it. So, I've got to work with it, but how?? Since she is 1 year old (last week) is that too old to socialize her with other dogs and be successful? Any advice would be helpful.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I don't think it is to old to socialize her with other dogs. I would do it slowly however so she doesn't get overwhelmed. Good luck


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I don't think it is ever too late to socialize and certainly not at a year...I am still doing it with Jas even at almost 3 years. I think you just have to do it but take it slow...if gracie sniffs that is progress. If she sits and watches but doesn't look nervous that is progress... You are right not to coddle her, but she also needs to know you will not let anything happen to her too. so hiding behind you is ok... but you are right not to make a big deal just ignore her when she does it... I was told to place Jasper behind me in a sit (our issue was on walks) and great the person and or dog and pat the dog and then invite Jasper to meet them... perhaps something like that could help.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Is there any kind of dog training school nearby that might offer a small dog playtime session one night a week? I used to take Lola for $5 to a 2 hour Happy Hour on Weds nights. All the dogs were up to date on their shots and had been screened for temperment, most were in the programs there, so the trainers knew them. It seems like the safest place to get a timid dog socialized. Plus having the trainers there helps with tips and coaching. Gracie is so small, maybe you could sneak her into a puppy playgroup.


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

I did pet Kody and loved him up a bit. I had seen him many times from 1 week to 10 weeks and in fact almost chose him as our pick. So, I really wanted to see him. I don't think she took too kindly of the attention I was giving him. Could have that made it worse?

I DO like the idea of a play group type thing. I'm going to ask around and possibly maybe enroll her into another obedience class just to socialize her more if I can't find a playgroup thing. 

What do I do at the dog park? I think I will look like a doof when MY dog is the ONLY dog that won't leave my side. Is that pushing it? Should I just ease into it more?


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Karen, I am going through the exact same thing with Vinny and Lulu. Today we went to our son and dil house and they have a 2 year old dog who is bigger than ours. They hid the whole time under my chair or between my legs. They kept jumping up on my lap and I kept putting them back down.
Lulu seems scared while Vinny not only seems scared but shows teeth when ever the dog got close to me or Lulu. They did all smell each other but mine just wouldn't be social! Everyone told me that when I went to the bathroom my dogs relaxed much more! Maybe I am too over-protective of them??
Carole


----------



## kimyd (Apr 24, 2008)

I have the same problem with Sofie. She is 6 months old now, loves people but very afraid of other dogs, with the exception of Christy's Shamouti. She likes him. Christy brings Shamouti over that they play great for a while, they both take a nap and then Sofie is done playing when they wake up. We go to puppy classes with her, and there is a tiny bit of improvement, but not as I had hoped. She does the silent bark and shows her teeth and usually hides under me when we are there when the bigger puppies come around. I have been told to hang in there and just keep exposing her to other dogs in a safe enviornment. Good Luck!


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm so glad to hear I'm not the only one with these problems. I think the more exposure the better.

When we had the play date, I actually left the house for about 30 minutes to pick up the kids from school. Gracie stayed here with them. I think Roxie's Mom was watching her. She likes Gracie and Gracie loves her. Not exactly sure what happened then, but I do think she was receiving some extra attention because she wasn't participating in the fun the other dogs were having.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I think one thing that helped Cicero was taking him to PetSmart and letting him sit in the cart just seeing the other dogs. I would take him to the grooming area often and we would just watch a while. Other people that were there with their dogs would stop and pet Cicero and he got to watch their dogs without having to deal with them jumping on him. I think he got to feeling safer around dogs before he actually started playing with them. He still doesn't like big dogs though.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I think the fact that Gracie is small may be factor. She is aware that the other dogs could hurt her, even though it is not intentional. She trusts Roxie, but didn't know Kodi well enough to trust him. 

My roxie is shy around other dogs that she does not know, but has gotten good at playing with dogs that she sees frequently. (Brutus, on the other hand, is a play machine.) We exposed Roxie to lots of other dogs, through playdates and the dog park. She has improved so much. She likes to be around other dogs, even though she does not always play. She snifs them and then watches them play together. 

I consider it a continual work in progress.


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

I think your right, Cheryl. I think she has a "little girl" complex. I think more exposure to other dogs has got to help, though she may never actually play with them.


----------

